

2012's Best Linux desktop: Linux Mint 13 - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/2012s-best-linux-desktop-linux-mint-13/11110

======
p_sherman
An article by zdnet.com

Amusing.

~~~
bsphil
I don't get it. What's the joke? I never really cared enough about zdnet to
know anything about it.

